
Racketware – A case for one-time emails - dundercoder
https://medium.com/@bjgsolv/racketware-a-case-for-one-time-emails-f821f1412a5f
======
dundercoder
Articles like this tempt me into running my own email server again; if for no
other reason than being able to have 1:1 email addresses to services _easily_
at my disposal. (me+tag@gmail.com isn't enough.)

